# Painted RUPES Polishers by Thomas Zahn



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

------Painted RUPES Polishers------------

*Tell us a little about yourself ? *
I'm living in southern Germany near lake Chiemsee, but I was born close to Cologne. I've been
mainly assembling furniture since 1982 and have a lot of experience with ultra glossy cupboards,
sideboards and the likes.
During my early school years I began drawing and painting, using up every single sheet of paper I
ever got my hands on.That way I was able to transfer my imagination onto something tangible as
well as further develop and build a stronger imagery in my head.
In the meantime I took another job, related to the Ferrari Challenge of 2001. I worked as a racemechanic
during the competition days. It was great fun to go around Europe and seeing many
different race tracks. I felt humbled to be able to do this kind of work on behalf of the prancing
horse. I was granted access to a very big family with absolute passion for what they do.

*How did you get into the Painting of the Rupes Machines ? *
Came race weekend 2011, this is the moment when I ran across DirkDu. A greatful guy, who is only
working and detailing on limited types of Ferrari in his shop in Osnabrück (nothern Germany).
Never met a comparable fan of the 'red cars' from Italy.---
We hung out on the Red Bull Ring in Austria while DirkDU was polishing a Ferrari FXX from one
of his clients.
That's when we got into talking about what exactly he was doing on that car and how it's done the
proper way. Then he showed me a RUPES polisher in FerrariRed which featured neither stickers
nor any specific design or else.
This is when it hit me: would I be able to maybe give this polisher a more particular, perhaps unique
appearance? So for my first piece I decided to do include the prancing horse along with the Ferrari
characters.
Now, you need to know, Dirk is the type of guy who loves collecting things and therefore I soon
started creating all kinds of designs to make his various tools stand out.
I was gushing with ideas and gave it my all to improve on each item.
Up to now it must've been already 25 RUPES polishers, all of them produced for DirkDu....
During that time, Dirk was closley connected to Swissvax, so we soon kicked off a limited edition
just for this company. Apart from that, we went on thinking why not RUPES with a customized
machine and before long we hit the road heading for Italy to share our ideas with them.
They were very fond of what we presented from the moment we met and agreed on a more or less
exclusive contract between the awesome Marketing Director Francesco Ginocchio , technical
Principal Marco D'Inca and ourselves, still offering me the option to provide them and my own
clients with painted machines.
2015 arrived and we felt like this is as good time as ever to start publishing our projects and RUPES
across social media platforms, most importantly on Facebook.
So far, the response we've gotten is incredible. A myriad of detailers from across the globe,
including RUPES itself, started knocking on our doors and urging me to customize their greatful
tools as well. I'm just very proud and love this job.
Just last year we did another presentation in Kitzbuehel (Austria) during their opening of the first
Bentley Lodge where I painted a few polishers in Bentley's very own colors.
All that's left for me to say is: I'd be more than happy to continue designing machines for as long as
I can imagine, so feel free to reach out any time. I'm looking forward seeing where we can take this
in the future. One thing is guaranteed: I will have a whole lot more ideas.
I appreciate everbody's enthusiasm and wish you well. Special thanks to DirkDu and RUPES Spa.
Thomas Zahn

Facebook https://www.facebook.com/thomas.zahn.58

Some of Thomas Work


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Stunning.....

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, they are amazing!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow:argie::argie::argie: we're can I get it done:doublesho


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

They are incredibly good

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nic_206 (Oct 6, 2015)

They look brilliant you really wouldn't want to use them would you though


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Love them


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

They look absolutely stunning, I'd be so chuffed to have mine painted like them. Wow

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Be nice to have it done, but I wonder how much it would cost to ship your machine to him and then the cost of the work because I would certainly pay him for it done.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ho yea,the guy is very talented,those really stunning..


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

God those a amazing. Absolutely stunning. If i had 1 it would have to be in a glass display cabinet. Well done.😚

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Stunning.


----------

